# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Hobbies?

## джон

Because this place needs more activity, and because I need to improve my Japanese... 
ぼくはロシア語と日本語 がすきです。ぼくも女がだいすきです (wink)。 しゅみはなんですか。  (does that make sense?)

----------


## ST

私はすきやきのすきです。　  ::

----------


## MOG

Hi, folks! Let me corrrect your Japanese a little. 
ぼくはロシア語と日本語 がすきです。ぼくも女がだいすきです (wink)。 しゅみはなんですか。  
You should write すき, だいすき and しゅみ with 漢字. 好き, 大好き and 趣味（しゅみ） 
僕も女が大好きです。　means "I like wemen, TOO."
I think 僕は女性も大好きです。　sounds better. I also like girls. 
私はすきやきのすきです。 
私はすき焼きが好きです。
I don't think it's a hobby, though.  ::  
By the way, have you ever been to Japan? I don't think sukiyaki is so popular but in Japan. 
Get Japanese lounge more heated up! I'm glad to see those who learn Japanese. 
ついでに僕の趣味も言っておくと、クラシック音楽を聴（き）くことが好きです。グレン・グール  ドGlenn Gould (1932~82)を知っている人はいますか？
僕はロシア語も大好きです。
Давайте поговорим!

----------


## ST

今日は。いえ、私は日本に在るないです。(hope it does makes a sense). Heh, i don`t ever seen sukiyaki, actualy. I just like how this words sounds together: sukiyaki-suki...it sounds like common Russian swearing  ::  I think i heared this word from one of the Murakami Haruki`s book (村上春木の本)。Umm, about hobbies...may be something like　this will be better?
私は本の読むとコンピューターの遊ぶが好きです.

----------


## MOG

> 私は日本に在るないです。

 К сожалению, это не звучит.
日本に行ったことはありません/ないです。
居る или 在る не совпадает с русским глаголом быть.
Наверное ты сначало думаешь на русском; Я никогда не был в Японии.
Лучше сказать так; Я никогда не ездил в Японию.
Во всяком случае здесь нужно предыдушее время.
Также запомни. あります меняется ありません. 
すき焼きのすきは確か鋤 лопата だったと思う。昔、鋤の上で肉を焼いたことからきています。What is that common Russian swearing?   

> 私は本の読むとコンピューターの遊ぶが好きです.

 私は本を読むのとコンピューターで遊ぶのが好きです。
Ты имеешь в виду компьютерные игры? Или сдеть в интернете? 
Я тоже люблю читать. Немтожко нравится Харуки Мураками. Но читал не много.

----------


## ST

и то и другое   ::  
MOGーあなたは日本人又はロシア人ですか?

----------


## MOG

> MOGーあなたは日本人又はロシア人ですか?

 Японец. Интересно, значит я так хорошо пишу!?  ::   Это так приятный вопрос! А ошибок совсем нет? Я был бы рад, если ты исправил бы мои ошибки.

----------


## Dimitri

> 私は日本に在るないです。
> 			
> 		  К сожалению, это не звучит.
> 日本に行ったことはありません/ないです。
> 居る или 在る не совпадает с русским глаголом быть.
> Наверное, ты сначала думаешь на русском; Я никогда не был в Японии.
> Лучше сказать так; Я никогда не ездил в Японию.
> Во всяком случае здесь нужно предыдущее время.
> Также запомни. あります меняется ありません. 
> ...

 私は本を読むのとコンピューターで遊ぶのが好きです。
Ты имеешь в виду компьютерные игры? Или сидеть в интернете? 
Я тоже люблю читать. Немножко нравится Харуки Мураками. Но читал немного.[/quote:is5ik5mu]

----------


## Dimitri

А вообще в целом ты пишешь хорошо %)

----------


## MOG

Спасибо Dimitri за исправления.
А мне нужно острожничать. 
ST - Как насчет swearing?

----------


## ST

проверь PM

----------


## джон

Thanks for suggestions! к сожалению, I don't know enough かんじ yet to really use it easily.  ::  That's why I hope Hiragana is sufficient. Hehe, also unfortunately, the rest of this thread has become unreadable for me as I don't yet know enough Russian OR Japanese to follow either side of the conversation. ://

----------


## ST

John-where is nothing special there, just off-topic...so let`s continue  :: 
Dimitri-日本語分かりますですか? 
BTW, i`m real noob in Japanese (and in English, too ^^), but imho typing kanji is easy...just press space in Windows IME bar while typing. but it still hard if where is more then one option to choose  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Dimitri-日本語分かりますですか?

 я не знаю японский   ::

----------


## MOG

> Dimitri-日本語分かりますですか?

 Один из самых чащих ошибок. 
日本語分かりますか？ or 日本語は分かりますか？
Do you understand Japanese? 
Но мне кажется, что эти фразы написанно в любом учебнике.
Почему ошибаются?   

> Quote: 
> Dimitri-日本語分かりますですか?    
> я не знаю японский

 Hey, Dimitri, seems you understood the question in Japanese! Well done! lol   

> проверь PM

 What's PM?

----------


## MOG

Jon, read more in the languages that you're learning! Surely you can understand!   

> but imho typing kanji is easy...just press space in Windows IME bar while typing. but it still hard if where is more then one option to choose

 I can't agree with you no more. And I myself, as a Japanese, sometimes forget Kanji  ::

----------


## ST

PM=private messages. You can see it in the main menu at the top of this page (FAQ, Search, Profile, Messages etc).
OK, so すき焼き literaly means "fried at spade", right? And what about "yakitori"? Does it have something with bird?

----------


## Dimitri

> Dimitri-日本語分かりますですか?
> 			
> 		  Одна из самых частых ошибок. 
> 日本語分かりますか？ or 日本語は分かりますか？
> Do you understand Japanese? 
> Но мне кажется, что эти фразы написаны в любом учебнике.
> Почему ошибаются? 
> [quote:3911787y]Quote: 
> Dimitri-日本語分かりますですか?    
> я не знаю японский

 Hey, Dimitri, seems you understood the question in Japanese! Well done! lol   

> проверь PM

 What's PM?[/quote:3911787y]

----------


## MOG

Thank you Dimitri. 
ST
You're right, but I've never seen any dishese "fried on spade".
And also coming from that they sliced pork
slice　すく　but today more often used スライスする 
Yakitori is broiled chiken. 
As you know, there are many dishes called ~yaki or yaki~
yakitori, yakimesi(наверное похож на плов) yakionigiri...
okonomiyaki, takoyaki,  
I hear that yaki for English speakers sounds like yakky as oposed to yammy which mean delicious and poor tasted.

----------


## джон

> I hear that yaki for English speakers sounds like yakky as oposed to yammy which mean delicious and poor tasted.

 "Yucky" (bad) and "Yummy" (good) are English words used by smaller children to describe the taste of food, yeah. I don't know how easy it would be to confuse that with YAKI, though.  ::    

> Jon, read more in the languages that you're learning! Surely you can understand!

 Ah! Not yet! I'm teaching myself Russian, and my Japanese class is very, very slow moving. :/ Hopefully over time, though, it'll be much much better.

----------


## ST

そうですか。。。
あの。。。あなたはプロフお味わりたですか?　それはどこでしたか?　日本にはでしたか?
あなたはロシア語お何歳勉強するですか?
PS:　How to say on Japanese such words like "hehe", "gigi", "huh", "hmm"?　 ::

----------


## MOG

Jon, never rely on any classes, consider that they're just helping you learn. You have to teach yourself if you really make progress in your study.   

> そうですか。。。 
> あの。。。あなたはプロフお味わりたですか?　それはどこでしたか?　日本にはでしたか? 
> あなたはロシア語お何歳勉強するですか? 
> PS:　How to say on Japanese such words like "hehe", "gigi", "huh", "hmm"?

 Извини, но я тебя плохо понимаю. Еслм это  
Ты ел плов? Где это было? В Японии?
Стольно лет учил Русскии? 
я переводил бы 
そうですか。
あの、あなたはプロフを食べたことがありますか？それはどこでしたか？（どこで食べたのですか）　日本です  か？ 
К сожалению нет. Просто я знаю по интернету. Другие Японцы говорят,что он похож на якимэщи. 
あなたは何年ロシア語を勉強しているのですか？
あなたはロシア語を勉強して何年になりますか？ 
Ровно год. 
"hehe" sounds like I think ハハ or アハハ　in Japanese.
Though somehow I don't wan't to say it in Japanese.
I have no idea what "gigi" is in Japanese.
"huh" would be なるほど？ "понял"?
"hmmm" is うーん、ふーむ、something like that.

----------


## ST

ага, именно это я и пытался сказать. 
Кстати по нашей системе записи Японских звуков положено писать звук "shi" как "си"- "якимеси", "суси" и т.п. А с "щи" лучше, да?
Хмм, год, говоришь? круто, я тоже так хочу  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Jon, never rely on any classes, consider that they're just helping you learn. You have to teach yourself if you really make progress in your study.     
> 			
> 				そうですか。。。 
> あの。。。あなたはプロフお味わりたですか?　それはどこでしたか?　日本にはでしたか? 
> あなたはロシア語お何歳勉強するですか? 
> PS:　How to say on Japanese such words like "hehe", "gigi", "huh", "hmm"?　
> 			
> 		  Извини, но я тебя плохо понимаю. Еслм это  
> Ты ел плов? Где это было? В Японии? Сколько лет учил русский? 
> ...

----------


## MOG

Many thanks, Dimitri.
I can't believe that I wrote столько.   

> Кстати по нашей системе записи Японских звуков положено писать звук "shi" как "си"- "якимеси", "суси" и т.п. А с "щи" лучше, да?

 Знаю. По-японски этот звук - щи.
А Вчера я постарался девушде научить разуницу между звуками "щи" и "си". Это мне довольно ясно но она не смогла произносить "си". Японцам действительно трудно произносить несколько звуков. Мне немного трудно произносить и расслышать "те" и "че". Учительница мне говорит, что мое произношение букву "ч" звучит немного сильно. Кроме этого русские произношение мне нормально. Кстати, как правильно наэывается человек, кто учит только не профессор? Учитель/ница? 
BTW, you can write を　typing "wo".
I'd like to find what is the problem which made you write that sentences.
But I can see only few.
日本には - It is OK to write 日本には優れた（すぐれた）野球（やきゅう）選手（せんしゅ）がいます。
Это предложение по-русски "В Японии замечательные игроки."
А "В Японии поллиноз - большая проблема" по-японски　日本では花粉症（かふんしょう - аллергия на пыльцы цветов）が大きな問題です。
Обо выражения в предложеии по-русски "в Японии" а по-Японски есть разуница. Еще есть несколько выражениях, чтобы говорить все-таки на русском "в Японии".
日本には、日本では、日本にて、日本において、日本で、日本に и т.д.
Это довольно сложно объяснить разуницу. А может, насколько знаешь?

----------


## MOG

何年 - сколько лет
年(歳) - возраст (Мне 20 лет - 私は二十歳（はたち/にじゅっさい）です。)

----------


## ST

omoshiroi desu...как говорил один человек-"учится, учится и еще раз учиться". (benkyousuru, benkyousuru mo benkyousuru desu, right?)
hai, sono hito wa "учитель" desu. (i don`t have IME at this computer, so i will use romaji, ok?)
Sonno onna wa Roshiajin desuka? Kanojo wa gakusei desuka? 
anata wa Kyoto ni imasuka? sore wa furui no machi desu...watashi wa douwa kikoemasita desu. Namae wa-"Tokyo no kaeru to Kyoto no kaeru" desu.  ::  
chikushiyou, this forum does not like word "kikoemaSHIТа"...looks like he finds a "kuso" word here.

----------


## Dimitri

> Many thanks, Dimitri.
> I can't believe that I wrote столько.     
> 			
> 				Кстати по нашей системе записи японских звуков положено писать звук "shi" как "си"- "якимеси", "суси" и т.п. А с "щи" лучше, да? 
> 			
> 		  Знаю. По-японски этот звук - щи.
> А вчера я постарался научить девушку разнице между звуками "щи" и "си". Это мне довольно ясно, но она не смогла произносить "си". Японцам действительно трудно произносить несколько звуков. Мне немного трудно произносить и расслышать "те" и "че". Учительница мне говорит, что мое произношение буквы "ч" звучит немного сильно. Кроме этого русские произношения мне нормально. Кстати, как правильно наэывается человек, кто учит только не профессор? Учитель/ница? - в школе? да, "учитель" 
> BTW, you can write を　typing "wo".
> I'd like to find what is the problem which made you write that sentences.
> ...

----------


## MOG

勉強勉強また勉強。でも「好きこそものの上手なれ」です。継続して勉強するには努力と根気が必要だけど楽し  んで勉強できればみるみる上達します。そもそも、勉強とは楽しいからするものだと思います。僕は授業という  ものがあまり好きではありません。 
　あなたは京都に居ますか？京都は古い街です。私は童話を読みました/聞きました。 
「東京の蛙と京都の蛙」　I think I know the one. 
Насчет учителя, я имел в виду в универе. Она из Самары. Исполнит уроки но не профессор. Можно сказать, что она - учительница?   

> научить девушку разнице

 девушку - винительный подеж
разнице - дательный подеж 
Я думаю наоборот 
девушке - дательный подеж 
разницу - винительный подеж 
Это неправельно?

----------


## MOG

Можешь наити много "shitов" на японском. 下、舌、～しました

----------


## ST

учитель-любой человек, работающий в школе и ведущий уроки. т.е. директор школы не учитель, а вот учитель математики-учитель. Это справедливо и для универа\колледжа и т.п. Так же можно сказать-лектор, преподаватель.
"научить девушку разнице"-правильный вариант. Но по твоему тоже можно сказать, например:
"обьяснить\показать девушке разницу". А вот "научить девушке"-не звучит. Не спрашивай меня почему  ::

----------


## MOG

Ах! Понятно.
Просто глагол "научить" требуется винительный подеж.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> 勉強勉強また勉強。でも「好きこそものの上手なれ」です。継続して勉強するには努力と根気が必要だけど楽し  んで勉強できればみるみる上達します。そもそも、勉強とは楽しいからするものだと思います。僕は授業という  ものがあまり好きではありません。 
> 　あなたは京都に居ますか？京都は古い街です。私は童話を読みました/聞きました。 
> 「東京の蛙と京都の蛙」　I think I know the one. 
> Насчет учителя, я имел в виду в универе. Она из Самары. Преподаёт уроки, но не профессор. Можно сказать, что она - учительница?  Можно и так, но лучше - *преподаватель*     
> 			
> 				научить девушку разнице
> 			
> 		  девушку - винительный подеж
> разнице - дательный подеж 
> ...

----------


## ST

c`mon, people, tell us your hobbies, ne?   :: 
ладно, пока никого нет я еще пофлужу...
MOG-あなたはロシア語を何故が勉強しますか? 仕事は?

----------


## MOG

Dimitri, спасибо за исправления.  
ST, Правда очень мало учат японский. И здесь в Японий также очень мало учат русский. 
あなたはロシア語を何故(обычно "назе" пишется хираганами)勉強するのですか？仕事は？ 
Просто мне очень нравится этот язык, больше чем английский. Причина не знаю, но это довольно. Чтобы узнать почему мне нравится язык, продолжу учится. Пока я студент и не работаю, поэтому у меня время хватает, чтобы учится. Но я не хочу работать тем, кто использовать русский. Пока не знаю будущяя работа, но сейчас учу financial engineering(or also know as computational finance, I don't know как это по-русски. Финансовый техника?)

----------


## Dimitri

> Dimitri, спасибо за исправления.  
> ST, Правда очень мало учат японский. И здесь в Японии также очень мало учат русский. 
> あなたはロシア語を何故(обычно "назе" пишется хираганами)勉強するのですか？仕事は？ 
> Просто мне очень нравится этот язык, больше чем английский. Причина не знаю, но это довольно. Чтобы узнать почему мне нравится язык, продолжу учится. Пока я студент и не работаю, поэтому у меня время хватает, чтобы учится. Но я не хочу работать тем, кто использует русский. Пока не знаю свою будущую работу / кем я буду / кем я буду работать, но сейчас я учу financial engineering(or also know as computational finance, I don't know как это по-русски. Финансовый техника?)

 financial engineering - это финансовая инжен*е*рия 
А кстати, что это такое? В чем там суть?   ::

----------


## ST

分かります。しかし、あなたはロシア語を使うのですか?　本、インターネット、映画、其の他。

----------


## MOG

> financial engineering - это финансовая инженерия  
> А кстати, что это такое? В чем там суть?

 Суть? Это вроде того - используя математику успешно заработать  ::     

> 分かります。しかし、あなたはロシア語を使うのですか?　本、インターネット、映画、其の他。

 Я не часто использую русский. Книг и фильмов здесь по-русски продают мало. В интернете, да, интересно. И к счастью, у нас в библиотеке в универе много русских фильмов. Честно говоря, я в универе знаю несколько русских. Но у них свои дела и редко вижу. Так что, у меня мало случай говорить по-русски. А у тебя возможности использовать японский вообще есть?

----------


## Dimitri

> financial engineering - это финансовая инженерия  
> А кстати, что это такое? В чем там суть?
> 			
> 		  Суть? Это вроде того - используя математику успешно заработать   
> [quote:22zdt17w]分かります。しかし、あなたはロシア語を使うのですか?　本、インターネット、映画、其の他。

 Я не часто использую русский. Книг и фильмов здесь по-русски продают мало. В интернете, да, интересно. И к счастью, у нас в библиотеке в универе много русских фильмов. Честно говоря, я в универе знаю несколько русских. Но у них свои дела и редко вижу. Так что, у меня мало возможностей говорить по-русски. А у тебя вообще есть возможности использовать японский  ?[/quote:22zdt17w]

----------


## ST

MOG-да вообщем, как и у тебя, только я живых японцев еще не видел  ::  (правда я и язык знаю на порядок хуже). Фильмы, книги, интернет... Последний фильм что видел-"отряд 1574".
А ты кроме русского и английского еще какие нибудь языки знаешь?
(ロシア語と英語更に、あなたが何言語を分かりますか?)ーкак кстати ставить такие скобки? 「 и 」?  ::

----------


## laxxy

今日は。
面白い話ですね。　私は、この日本語のフォルムはもっとよく読みないといけないです。
私の趣味は、あの。。。日本語と日本のコミックとアニメですよ　^_^
でも、私の日本語はあまり上手じゃありません。　今は、自分でちょっと日本語を勉強します。　
私の大好きのコミックは、「20世紀少年」です。でも、まだそのコミックの日本語私にはとても  難しいです。
MOGさんのロシヤ語はとてもいいですよ！　私も本当にMOGさんはロシアの人ですと思いました。
私の間違いを指摘してください。
(please correct my mistakes -- I am sure there were lots, I just hope it was understandable).

----------


## laxxy

> (ロシア語と英語更に、あなたが何言語を分かりますか?)ーкак кстати ставить такие скобки? 「 и 」?

 Просто нажми на квадратную скобку, если включена японская раскладка, оно самое и получится  ::

----------


## MOG

Ой, как интересно! Еще один замечатнльный изучающий японского языка. Правда у тебя, laxxy, ошибок очень мало, по-японски очень хорошо понимаю.   

> 今日は。 
> 面白い話ですね。　私は、この日本語のフォーラムはもっとよく読まないといけないです。 
> 私の趣味は、あの。。。 (Я не уверен, но по-японски наверное лучше не ставить япоские точки（句点/くてん[。] заодно 読点/とうてん[、]） в таком случае. Если хочешь выражить кое-то нерешительность, можно ставить обычные точки[.]) 日本語と日本のコミックとアニメですよ　^_^ (I'm not so much fond of comic nor anime.)でも、私の日本語はあまり上手じゃありません。　（No way! Your Japanese is almost parfect!）今は、自分でちょっと日本語を勉強します（или может しています звучит лучше）。 
> 私の大好きなコミックは、「20世紀少年」です。でも、まだそのコミックの日本語は私にはとても難しいです。 
> MOGさんのろしあ語はとてもいいですよ！　私も本当にMOGさんはロシアの人だと思いました。 
> 私の間違いを指摘してください。

  

> ロシア語と英語のほかに、あなたは何ヶ国語（なんかこくご＝сколько языков、　どんな言語＝какие языки）を分かりますか?

 少しだけドイツ語を勉強しました。でも発音もほとんど聴いたことがないから難しいし、単語も長くて覚えにく  いので  ::  いまのところ勉強していません。大学には中国からの
留学生も多いので、話す機会がある今のうちに中国語も少しは勉強したいと考えています。でもあまり時間が取  れません。まだまだロシア語も分からないことがたくさんある上、英語もあまり上手ではありません。ところで  、僕の大学は日本では最高レベルであるにもかかわらず、英語をほとんど話せない人が大半です。留学生は自分  たちのコミュニティーをつくり、日本人は留学生を避ける傾向が少なからずあります。残念なことです。ロシア  ではどうですか？

----------


## MOG

> 今日は。 
> 面白い話ですね。　私は、この日本語のフォーラムはもっとよく読まないといけないです。 
> 私の趣味は、あの。。。 (Я не уверен, но по-японски наверное лучше не ставить япоские точки（句点/くてん[。] заодно 読点/とうてん[、]） в таком случае. Если хочешь выражить кое-то нерешительность, можно ставить обычные точки[.]) 日本語と日本のコミックとアニメですよ　^_^ (I'm not so much fond of comic nor anime.)でも、私の日本語はあまり上手じゃありません。　（No way! Your Japanese is almost parfect!）今は、自分でちょっと日本語を勉強します（или может しています звучит лучше）。 
> 私の大好きなコミックは、「20世紀少年」です。でも、まだそのコミックの日本語は私にはとても難しいです  。 
> MOGさんのロシア語はとてもいいですよ！　私も本当にMOGさんはロシアの人だと思いました。 
> 私の間違いを指摘してください。

 Sorry  ::

----------


## ST

今日は*laxxy*さん。お元気ですか?　あなたは何年日本語を勉強しているのですか?　  ::   *MOG-*-i don`t  know, actualy. At my course where was no foreigners. May be *laxxy*さん knows more. But i guess it`s a same thing everythere...

----------


## ST

хех, японец который не любит аниме, это наверно все равно что русский, который не любит водку  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> хех, японец который не любит аниме, это наверно все равно что русский, который не любит водку

 достали уже с этой фигней..
нас на западе из-за этого и считают все алкашами конченными.
Это уважения не добавляет. 
Я вот не люблю водку. и что?

----------


## ST

ну я тоже. это типа шутка  ::

----------


## MOG

Вот я не люблю аниме. Наоборот, в общем я его ненавижу. Оно действительно характеное для современной Японии, но я не думаю, что оно – важная часть японии. Многие представляют пошлые картины, кроме тех, что как говорится шедевры. Приезжай в Японию, можешь встречаться с бесчисленными пустыми анимами. Но наверное положение в России не очень отличается от него в Японии. Продаются многие невкусные водки.  ::

----------


## laxxy

今日は、皆さん。 
その答えは、長く掛かるでした、どうもすみません。とても忙しかったです。   

> Ой, как интересно! Еще один замечатнльный изучающий японского языка. Правда у тебя, laxxy, ошибок очень мало, по-японски очень хорошо понимаю.

 いいえ、まだまだです　^_^ 　訂正に、どうもありがとう。  

> (I'm not so much fond of comic nor anime.)

 そうですね…　私の日本の人の友達も、コミックやアニメがあまり好きじゃありません。　私は、日本語の  勉強を始めてから、アニメを見ています。まず、「それは練習」と思いました　(^_^)、でもすぐに好きに  成りました。
一方、コミックはいつも好きです。(This doesn’t sound right. How is it better to say “I’ve always liked comics”?) 　英語のコミックスもたくさん好きです。   

> 少しだけドイツ語を勉強しました。でも発音もほとんど聴いたことがないから難しいし、

 私も、一度ドイツ語をちょっと勉強しようとした。日本語と英語より、ドイツ語は難しいだと思い  ます。  

> 単語も長くて覚えにくいので  いまのところ勉強していません。

 面白いですね！　私には、日本語の単語は少し難しい。短くて、お互いみたいですから。手紙には、いいです、  でも会話に、混同するの怖がっています。 
MOGさんは、ロシア語には、もっと難しい事は何ですか？英語には？   

> 今日はlaxxyさん。お元気ですか?　あなたは何年日本語を勉強しているのですか?

 一年くらいです。STさんは？

----------


## laxxy

> Вот я не люблю аниме. Наоборот, в общем я его ненавижу. Оно действительно характеное для современной Японии, но я не думаю, что оно – важная часть японии. Многие представляют пошлые картины, кроме тех, что как говорится шедевры. Приезжай в Японию, можешь встречаться с бесчисленными пустыми анимами. Но наверное положение в России не очень отличается от него в Японии. Продаются многие невкусные водки.

 Плохого аниме, конечно много. Но ведь есть и много хорошего!  ::  
Зато комиксы, по моему -- как раз то, что нужно тем, кто изучает язык. Как мне кажется, чем раньше начать и чем больше читать на иностранном языке, тем больше будет эффект от его изучения. Читать можно, конечно, и книжки -- но с ними две проблемы. Во первых, даже если книжка интересная -- пока язык знаешь не очень хорошо, она будет идти слишком медленно чтобы получать удовольствие от процесса. К тому же, очень значительная часть текста -- это описания природы, обстановки и т.п., там всегда масса незнакомых (и на первых порах не очень нужных) слов, и действительно нужные слова среди них теряются.  
А в комиксах обе эти проблемы замечательно решены. К тому же, в японских комиксах есть еще один дополнительный очень большой плюс -- в них часто есть furigana, т.е. транскрипция к канджи. К сожалению, в более интересных комиксах ее как раз нет  ::

----------


## laxxy

> 僕も女が大好きです。　means "I like wemen, TOO."
> I think 僕は女性も大好きです。　sounds better. I also like girls.

 BTW, when can one use 女 and when should we say 女性?

----------


## ST

wellcome back  :: 
наверно 女 это конкретная женщина или жещины, а 女性 это женский пол, т.е. все женщины вообще? Надеюсь, Мог-сан расскажет нам...
Я тоже год учил, хотя "учил" это слишком громко сказано...скорее сайты соответсвующие почитывал иногда да в словарь смотрел если какое то слово интересное в фильме\песне слышал. Ну оно вообщем заметно, видимо  :: 
Мангу я пробовал в интернете качать\читать, но как то не понравилось  ::  Не знаю почему. Может бумажные надо попробовать достать?
Хех, я Немецкий тоже учил пару лет, в школе. Кстати он мне показался по сравнению с Английским и тем более с Японским просто убер-легким. Я до сих пор кое что в фильмах\песнях понимаю...хотя учебник лет 10 не открывал. 
Кстати никто не подскажет мне одну вещь?
masu-это настоящее+будущее время
masen-отрицание
mashiтa-прошедшее
masen-deshiтa-прошедшее с отрицанием
а как будет "participle form"? (買って, 行って и тп, только в masu-форме?)
надеюсь это не слишком глупый вопрос... 
ЗЫ: сорри за рашн, мой Японский никто не понял бы, а на Английском в этой ветке смысла нет особого писать, думаю...  ::  
ЗЫЫ: Модератор-сан, нельзя ли убрать в этом разделе форума фильтр на слово SHIТ?   ::  
ЗЫЫЫ: кто нибудь, напишите мне плиз через MS-Messenger что нибудь на Японском? У меня из знакомых никто его не использует  ::  Хочу проверить как эта система вообще работает...

----------


## laxxy

> wellcome back 
> Я тоже год учил, хотя "учил" это слишком громко сказано...скорее сайты соответсвующие почитывал иногда да в словарь смотрел если какое то слово интересное в фильме\песне слышал. Ну оно вообщем заметно, видимо

 Ну и я в общем не сильно больше. Я еще прослушал Пимслеровский курс на кассетах, и читал книжку Japanese the Manga way -- очень рекомендую, кстати! замечательная книжка.  

> Мангу я пробовал в интернете качать\читать, но как то не понравилось  Не знаю почему. Может бумажные надо попробовать достать?

 Бумажные да, приятнее. Правда я уже привык комиксы читать с экрана. есть для этого хорошая программа CDisplay. Ну и печатать их тоже можно... по 2 страницы на один лист нормально получается.  

> Хех, я Немецкий тоже учил пару лет, в школе. Кстати он мне показался по сравнению с Английским и тем более с Японским просто убер-легким.

 Даже с английским? я на курсы один раз пытался ходить, но не особо успешно...   

> Кстати никто не подскажет мне одну вещь?
> masu-это настоящее+будущее время
> masen-отрицание
> mashiтa-прошедшее
> masen-deshiтa-прошедшее с отрицанием
> а как будет "participle form"? (買って, 行って и тп, только в masu-форме?)
> надеюсь это не слишком глупый вопрос...

 I'm certainly not the right person to answer such questions, but: а зачем -masu форма к -te ? -masu ведь просто показатель вежливой формы основного глагола (в смысле, того что в конце), а если глагол с -て то он явно не основной...
例：ウォッカを買ってきて下さいませ --- はい、行って来ます。

----------


## ST

一日五月おめでとう!!! 円満と労働と五月ばんざい!!!

----------


## MOG

> 今日は、皆さん。 
> その答えは、長く掛かるでした、どうもすみません。とても忙しかったです。

  お答えするまでに/お返事するまでに
長く掛かりました。/長くなりました。/長くなりまして、どうもすみません。とても忙しかったのです。
とても忙しかったです просто излакает, что был очень занят, а
とても忙しかったのです еще выражает, почему потребовало много времени.   

> Originally Posted by MOG  Ой, как интересно! Еще один замечатнльный изучающий японского языка. Правда у тебя, laxxy, ошибок очень мало, по-японски очень хорошо понимаю.   いいえ、まだまだです　^_^ 　訂正に、どうもありがとう。

  
Спасибо за исправление?
訂正（をして下さって）どうもありがとう（ございます）。
Не за что.  ::    

> (I'm not so much fond of comic nor anime.)
> 			
> 		  そうですね…　私の日本の人の友達も、コミックやアニメがあまり好きじゃありません。　私は、日本語の  勉強を始めてから、アニメを見ています。まず、「それは練習」と思いました　(^_^)、でもすぐに好きに  成りました。
> 一方、コミックはいつも好きです。(This doesn’t sound right. How is it better to say “I’ve always liked comics”?) 　英語のコミックスもたくさん好きです。

 一方 in this case a bit seems too formal, you should use でも
でも、コミックは（前から/以前から/昔から）ずっと好きでした/ずっと好きです。   

> 少しだけドイツ語を勉強しました。でも発音もほとんど聴いたことがないから難しいし、
> 			
> 		  私も、一度ドイツ語をちょっと勉強しようとした。日本語と英語より、ドイツ語は難しいだと思い  ます。

 You should keep your writing style. If you write です・ます調, don't change it into だ
ドイツ語をちょっと勉強しようとしました。
日本語や英語より、ドイツ語は難しいと思います。     

> 単語も長くて覚えにくいので  いまのところ勉強していません。
> 			
> 		  面白いですね！　私には、日本語の単語は少し難しい  （です if you don’t insert です, it seems that you are actually talking）  。短くて、お互いみたいですから。手紙には、いいです、でも会話に、混同するの怖がっています  。

  Sorry but this sentence doesn’t make sense.
Наверное, перевел с русского? Слова короткие и похожи на друг друга?
短くて、お互い/互い（に）よく似ていますから。
手紙には、いいです、でも会話に、混同するの怖がっています。 
В письмах нормально, а в разговоре, боюсь перепутаться? Сложно расслышать? Или употреблять?
手紙（文章）なら大丈夫です、でも会話だと、混同するのが怖いです。/混同して大変です。     

> MOGさんは、ロシア語には、もっと難しい事は何ですか？英語には？

  MOGさんにとって、ロシア語で（他に？что за もっと？もっとも？）難しい（と思う）事は何ですか？英語では？
На русском яэыке, понимать - не сложно. А говорить и писать употребляя правильные подежи и без путании пола – сложновато.
英語はどうも慣れないですね。読めるし、少しは書いたり話したり出来るけれど、どうも自分の英語はどこか変  だと思います。具体的に何が難しいかといわれると、ちょっと答えづらいです。でも、ひとつ思うことには、英  語に比べてロシア語は日本語と似た表現が多いということです。おそらくlaxxyさんもSTさんもそうは思  われないでしょうが。  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  Вот я не люблю аниме. Наоборот, в общем я его ненавижу. Оно действительно характеное для современной Японии, но я не думаю, что оно – важная часть японии. Многие представляют пошлые картины, кроме тех, что как говорится шедевры. Приезжай в Японию, можешь встречаться с бесчисленными пустыми анимами. Но наверное положение в России не очень отличается от него в Японии. Продаются многие невкусные водки.    Плохого аниме, конечно много. Но ведь есть и много хорошего!  
> Зато комиксы, по моему -- как раз то, что нужно тем, кто изучает язык. Как мне кажется, чем раньше начать и чем больше читать на иностранном языке, тем больше будет эффект от его изучения. Читать можно, конечно, и книжки -- но с ними две проблемы. Во первых, даже если книжка интересная -- пока язык знаешь не очень хорошо, она будет идти слишком медленно чтобы получать удовольствие от процесса. К тому же, очень значительная часть текста -- это описания природы, обстановки и т.п., там всегда масса незнакомых (и на первых порах не очень нужных) слов, и действительно нужные слова среди них теряются.  
> А в комиксах обе эти проблемы замечательно решены. К тому же, в японских комиксах есть еще один дополнительный очень большой плюс -- в них часто есть furigana, т.е. транскрипция к канджи. К сожалению, в более интересных комиксах ее как раз нет

 я согласен  ::

----------


## MOG

> 僕も女が大好きです。　means "I like wemen, TOO."
> I think 僕は女性も大好きです。　sounds better. I also like girls.
> 			
> 		  BTW, when can one use 女 and when should we say 女性?

 I think 女性 is formal and you can always use it, however 女 often used in speaking more or less rude, e.g. we never say あの女性は胸が大きくて素敵だ but あの女は胸がでかくて...(you can put any rude verb here to express that she is attractive  ::   ::  ) also it used when talking down 女は黙ってろ、女の癖に口出しするな but of course you can use 女 without coarse manners, but I don’t use it so much. More often I say 女性 and 女の方　is no less polite.

----------


## MOG

> Хех, я Немецкий тоже учил пару лет, в школе. Кстати он мне показался по сравнению с Английским и тем более с Японским просто убер-легким. Я до сих пор кое что в фильмах\песнях понимаю...хотя учебник лет 10 не открывал.

 я тебе завидую...   

> Кстати никто не подскажет мне одну вещь?
> masu-это настоящее+будущее время
> masen-отрицание
> mashiтa-прошедшее
> masen-deshiтa-прошедшее с отрицанием
> а как будет "participle form"? (買って, 行って и тп, только в masu-форме?)
> надеюсь это не слишком глупый вопрос...

 買っています
買っていません
買っていました
買っていませんでした
Но по-моему это то же самое, как покупаю, не покупаю, покупал, не покупал т.е. не употребленные варианты. Только　по поводу 買っていました можно воображать ситуацию: 今何をしていたのですか？　お菓子を買っていました。   

> ЗЫ: сорри за рашн, мой Японский никто не понял бы, а на Английском в этой ветке смысла нет особого писать, думаю...

 попробуй, пожалуйста, писать ин Джапаниз, и будешь писать лучше и лучше  ::     

> ЗЫЫ: Модератор-сан, нельзя ли убрать в этом разделе форума фильтр на слово SHIТ?

   ::   ::

----------


## MOG

> 一日五月おめでとう!!! 円満と労働と五月ばんざい!!!

 五月一日（メーデー）а не 一日五月
Кстати у нас сейчас выходные подряд, под названием ゴールデンウィーク (с английского, залатая неделя)  ::

----------


## ST

すごいです。　у нас тоже, 1-го и 9-го. Имхо могли бы тоже обьеденить эти праздники и сделать непрерывную неделю.  *laxxy*-このピイムスレルはどこ買えましたか?　本屋にでしたか、インタネトショップにでしたか?

----------


## MOG

> すごいです。　у нас тоже, 1-го и 9-го. Имхо могли бы тоже обьеденить эти праздники и сделать непрерывную неделю.  *laxxy*-ピンスラーはどこ買えましたか?　本屋（で）でしたか、インターネットショップ(で)でしたか?

----------


## laxxy

Огромное спасибо за исправления!   

> Originally Posted by laxxy  今日は、皆さん。 
> その答えは、長く掛かるでした、どうもすみません。とても忙しかったです。    お答えするまでに/お返事するまでに
> 長く掛かりました。/長くなりました。/長くなりまして、どうもすみません。とても忙しかったのです。
> とても忙しかったです просто излакает, что был очень занят, а
> とても忙しかったのです еще выражает, почему потребовало много времени.

 わかりました。
ｂｔｗ：излагает  

> Спасибо за исправление?
> 訂正（をして下さって）どうもありがとう（ございます）。
> Не за что.  [/color]

 「訂正どうもありがとうございます」　正しいでしょうか?   

> 日本語や英語より、ドイツ語は難しいと思います。

 成る程。でも、どうして「や」ですか？　今まで、「や」は「ドイツと英語ともう一つの外国語」の場合にいい  と思いました。   

> Наверное, перевел с русского? Слова короткие и похожи на друг друга?

 не то, чтобы даже перевел, скорее еще не привык что в японском некоторые вещи выражаются по-другому.  

> 短くて、お互い/互い（に）よく似ていますから。

 Понятно. А в чем дело? みたい не работает с お互い?
[quote] 

> 手紙には、いいです、でも会話に、混同するの怖がっています。  
> В письмах нормально, а в разговоре, боюсь перепутать? Сложно расслышать? Или употреблять?

 Скорее употреблять, иногда правда бывают проблемы и с расслышать, но только в отдельных случаях. Одна проблема -- как russian native speaker, я не привык различать е/и и а/о если на них не падает нормальное ударение, и в результате, например, 読みます и 読めます на слух для меня звучат одинаково...    

> MOGさんにとって、ロシア語で（他に？что за もっと？もっとも？）難しい（と思う）事は何ですか？英語では？

 「もっと」-- it was supposed to be like in 「もっと早く」… “what are the more difficult issues?” Apparently it doesn’t work this way…  

> На русском языке, понимать - не сложно. А говорить и писать употребляя правильные пaдежи и без путания пола  (Лучше: не путая пол)– сложновато.

  

> おそらくlaxxyさんもSTさんもそうは思われないでしょうが。

 я как-то над этим не задумывался, но наверное действительно больше общего... 
その事を思っていませんが、でも多分そうでしょう…

----------


## laxxy

> すごいです。　у нас тоже, 1-го и 9-го. Имхо могли бы тоже обьеденить эти праздники и сделать непрерывную неделю.  *laxxy*-このピイムスレルはどこ買えましたか?　本屋にでしたか、インタネトショップにでしたか?

 В онлайн магазинах он есть. в п2п тоже, конечно, есть  ::

----------


## MOG

> 「訂正どうもありがとうございます」　正しいでしょうか?

 Да, совершенно верно. Но можно 「訂正どうもありがとう」   

> 日本語や英語より、ドイツ語は難しいと思います。
> 			
> 		  成る程。でも、どうして「や」なんですか？　今まで、「や」は「ドイツと英語ともう一つの外国語」の場合にいいと思っていました。

 ひとつだけ注意しておきたいことがあります。「どうして「や」ですか？」という質問は文法的にも正しいと思  いますが、この場合「どうして「や」なのですか？」というとより自然だと思います。発音上は「なんですか」  となります（この変化を文法用語では「音便」といいます）。でも話し言葉とはいえ、「なのですか」と書いた  ほうがきれいな場合もあると思います。「です」の代わりに「なんです」ということで疑問や逆接を示すことが  出来る場合があります。「です」でも「なんです」でもどちらでも良い場合、「です」のほうが良い場合、「な  んです」のほうが良い場合などさまざまです。例示したいところではありますが、分類がすぐには出来ないので  ご了承願います。これから日本語で書く際には「です」「なんです」をどんどん使っていきますのでよく読んで  ください。
「なるほど」はひらがなのほうがいいです。漢字を良く知っている外国人の方はひらがなより漢字を良く使いま  すが、一般にひらがなで書かれるほうが多い言葉も少なくないのです。
「日本語と英語より、ドイツ語は難しいだと思います。」この文章に関して三箇所指摘したいと思います。後ろ  から順番に行きます。一つ目は、「難しいだと思います」です。「思います」を使わずに直接「難しい」と叙述  する場合は「難しいです」とできますが、ここでは「思います」という述語を使っているので「と」を用いて直  前の形容詞とつなぎます。「難しいと思います」となります。Хотя на русском это предложение все-таки «Я думаю, что немецкий язык – сложно» «немецкий – сложный язык». Тут разницы нет между косвенной речи и сказуемой.
Во-вторых, если сравнить, лучше употреблять стурктуры; 「～に比べ、…はーです」 「～より…の方がーです」　или 「～は…よりーです」
「日本語や英語に比べ、ドイツ語は難しいと思います」
「日本語や英語より、ドイツ語のほうが難しいと思います」
В третьих, по поводу 「と」 и 「や」
「日本語と英語よりドイツ語のほうが難しいと思います」といっても問題はありませんが、「日本語と英語」だ  けに言及している気がします。もちろんそうなのですが、「日本語や英語」といった場合は、「日本語や英語、  その他いくつもある言語の中で、ドイツ語は比較的難しいほうだと思います」といったようにより広い意味で使  うことが出来るといえるのではないでしょうか。    

> 短くて、お互い/互い（に）よく似ていますから。
> 			
> 		  Понятно. А в чем дело? みたい не работает с お互い?

 No. みたい is not adjective. 
I think みたい and 似ている are like “like” and “alike”.
“They look alike each other”　「それらは互いに似ている」
“They look like Martians” 「かれらは火星人みたいだ」
Can you get it? 
[quote] 

> 手紙には、いいです、でも会話に、混同するの怖がっています。  
> В письмах нормально, а в разговоре, боюсь перепутать? Сложно расслышать? Или употреблять?

 Скорее употреблять, иногда правда бывают проблемы и с расслышать, но только в отдельных случаях. Одна проблема -- как russian native speaker, я не привык различать е/и и а/о если на них не падает нормальное ударение, и в результате, например, 読みます и 読めます на слух для меня звучат одинаково... 
言われてみるとそんな気がしなくもないですね。  ::     

> Originally Posted by laxxy   MOGさんにとって、ロシア語で（他に？что за もっと？もっとも？）難しい（と思う）事は何ですか？英語では？   「もっと」-- it was supposed to be like in 「もっと早く」… “what are the more difficult issues?” Apparently it doesn’t work this way…

 「より難しいと思うことは何ですか？」ではどうでしょう？

----------


## ST

*laxxy*さんーあなたはすしを食べたことがありますか?本人は出来るか?私はしました。それは美味しいでした。　し  かし、いい魚はありませんでした。
漬けるありましただけ。　 ::  
あら、ロシア語の漫画!　 ::

----------


## MOG

> *laxxy*さんーあなたはすしを食べたことがありますか?本人は出来るか?私はしました。それは美味しいでした。　し  かし、いい魚はありませんでした。
> 漬けるありましただけ。

 あなたはお寿司(знаете, мы обычно называем важные вещи с приставкой お илиご (обо с иероглифом 御) с чувством благодарности, еще можно писать 御寿司, 寿司 и すし)を食べたことがありますか？(кстати честно говоря, по-японски оригинально нет правила поставить вопросительный знак) 自分で作れますか？私は作りました。おいしかったです。(не надо それは, и надо использовать прошедшее время прилагательного, а не служебного) しかし、良い魚はありませんでした。(имел в виду свежая рыба? Или подходящий вид рыбы? Какую рыбу готовил?) 
醤油（しょうゆ）につけただけ？  ::  (на русском пожалуйста)   

> あら、ロシア語の漫画!

 そうですね～  ::  ところでロシぴろよく見てるんですか？

----------


## ST

分かります。
Имел в виду-небыло свежей сырой подходящей  ::  Была морская сырая замороженная (не уверен, что замороженная годится), сырая свежая речная (эту точно нельзя, из за паразитов). Поэтому брал соленую сёмгу. 200 грамм примерно 400円。Зато нашел японский рисовый уксус (700円 бутылка. Российский синтетический стоит порядка 30円 бутылка  ::  ) Соевый соус тоже был, конечно. Суси без соуса-деньги на ветер (tm)。Корейский какой то, "кикоман" вроде. 
ЗЫ: как по Японски сказать: паразиты? В словаре не нашел  ::

----------


## MOG

У нас тоже обычно пользуется замороженная.
А соевый соус, киккоман - это ЯПОНСКИЙ  ::   Мы каждый день его используем :P  
Паразиты по-японски 寄生虫。 
В прошлом месяце мы с друзьями готовили борщ и продавали на малельком фестивале. Был очень вкусно и сами много ели  ::  Но немножко трудно было найти свеклу. В Японии обычно продают по 350円, а я купил порядка по 150円! А у вас сколько она стоит?

----------


## ST

да копейки.... примерно 30円 за килограмм.
А сметана была? Говорят это тоже редкий продукт  ::

----------


## MOG

::  не могу представлять таких дешевых продуктов...
Слава Богу, сметана был. А Укроп был очень дорого:примерно 900 эн за 26 граммов  ::

----------


## laxxy

Vow, these are some great comments! Thanks a lot! さすがね、MOGさん。   

> Originally Posted by laxxy  「訂正どうもありがとうございます」　正しいでしょうか?   Да, совершенно верно. Но можно 「訂正どうもありがとう」

 ありがとう。私には、そんな言葉はまだちょっと不自然です。「に」それとも「で」を置きたいの  ですから。   

> [quote:lsqs2ac0]
> 日本語や英語より、ドイツ語は難しいと思います。

 ひとつだけ注意しておきたいことがあります。「どうして「や」ですか？」という質問は文法的にも正しいと思  いますが、この場合「どうして「や」なのですか？」というとより自然だと思います。
[/quote:lsqs2ac0]
わかりました。I just don’t feel quite confident using なの, etc. yet…  ::    

> 「です」の代わりに「なんです」ということで疑問や逆接を示すことが出来る場合があります。「です」でも「  なんです」でもどちらでも良い場合、「です」のほうが良い場合、「なんです」のほうが良い場合などさまざま  です。例示したいところではありますが、分類がすぐには出来ないのでご了承願います。これから日本語で書く  際には「です」「なんです」をどんどん使っていきますのでよく読んでください。

 (sorry, I think I didn’t get this right…) “It is possible to use  なんです instead of です to denote a question or a contradiction. In practice it depends which one is better. Please understand that I can’t provide a specific example or a classification. Now です and なんです are becoming more and more common in written Japanese, please read ので instead”?
I think I missed the last sentence.    

> 漢字を良く知っている外国人の方はひらがなより漢字を良く使いますが、一般にひらがなで書かれるほうが多い  言葉も少なくないのです。

 “Even though foreigners who know kanji often use them in place of hiragana, there are a few words that are more often written in hiragana”?
私は、「程」の漢字を習ったときから、この合成語を覚えてきました。  

> 「日本語と英語より、ドイツ語は難しいだと思います。」この文章に関して三箇所指摘したいと思います。後ろ  から順番に行きます。一つ目は、「難しいだと思います」です。「思います」を使わずに直接「難しい」と叙述  する場合は「難しいです」とできますが、ここでは「思います」という述語を使っているので「と」を用いて直  前の形容詞とつなぎます。「難しいと思います」となります。Хотя на русском это предложение все-таки «Я думаю, что немецкий язык – сложно» «немецкий – сложный язык». Тут разницы нет между косвенной речи и сказуемой.

 То есть, だ было лишнее? 
BTW:«Я думаю, что немецкий язык – сложно» немного неестественно. Более правильно, "Я думаю, что немецкий язык -- это сложно", или даже "Я думаю, что немецкий язык -- сложный".   

> もちろんそうなのですが、「日本語や英語」といった場合は、「日本語や英語、その他いくつもある言語の中で  、ドイツ語は比較的難しいほうだと思います」といったようにより広い意味で使うことが出来るといえるのでは  ないでしょうか。

 “that being so, using日本語や英語, “Compared to Japanese and English, and other language(s), German is more difficult, I think”? 
I didn’t get the end of the sentence  :: 
Also, two small questions:
-what does “の中で” exactly mean here?
-you wroteドイツ語は比較的難しいほうだと思います 。 Could you have just used 比較的難しいと思いますinstead?   

> [quote:lsqs2ac0]
> 短くて、お互い/互い（に）よく似ていますから。

 No. みたい is not adjective. 
I think みたい and 似ている are like “like” and “alike”.
“They look alike each other”　「それらは互いに似ている」
“They look like Martians” 「かれらは火星人みたいだ」
Can you get it?
[/quote:lsqs2ac0]
I think I can... So, みたい can be only attached to nouns? 
BTW: in English, you can say “they look alike” and “they look like each other”, but not “they look alike each other”.   

> 「より難しいと思うことは何ですか？」ではどうでしょう？

 That sounds right, thanks!

----------


## ST

> не могу представлять таких дешевых продуктов...
> Слава Богу, сметана была

 Все что кончается на "а"-женский род  :: 
Хм, ну не знаю, дешево или нет...у нас и зарплаты не как в Японии...  :: 
А что люди на фестивале говорили? あの...それは何ですか?変な食べ物ですね?
MOGさん、あなたは何の音楽を聞こえますか?　ロシアの音楽を聞こえましたか?

----------


## laxxy

> laxxyさんーあなたはすしを食べたことがありますか?本人は出来るか?私はしました。それは美味しいで  した。　しかし、いい魚はありませんでした。 
> 漬けるありましただけ

 お寿司が好きが、自分で作った事がありません。お寿司を作るの器具を持っていますけど...  ::   

> あら、ロシア語の漫画!

 へへへ、面白いですね! ^_^

----------


## MOG

> Vow, these are some great comments! Thanks a lot! さすがね、MOGさん。

 (Вариант さすがね – можно, но по-моему лучше さすがだね или さすがですね.)
どういたしまして。    

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  「訂正どうもありがとうございます」　正しいでしょうか?   
> Да, совершенно верно. Но можно 「訂正どうもありがとう」   
> ありがとう。私には、そんな言葉はまだちょっと不自然(наверное тут по-русски «неестественное» - это нармальное слово, но по-японски, по-моему, не очень. Его только можно употеблять носители языка, потому что вы учиники языка ещё не знаете естественных употревлении слов. Наверное лучше употреблять 難しい или 分からない)です。「に」または「で」を置きたいのですから。

 Because 「に」 and 「で」 are equivalent for «за»　or “for” (Спасибо за исправления or thank you for the corrections)? 「相手の好意に（対して）感謝する」というように、「～に（たいして）」ということはできますが、ここでは  「で」は使えませんね。    

> Quote:  
> 「です」の代わりに「なんです」ということで疑問や逆接を示すことが出来る場合があります。「です」でも「  なんです」でもどちらでも良い場合、「です」のほうが良い場合、「なんです」のほうが良い場合などさまざま  です。例示したいところではありますが、分類がすぐには出来ないのでご了承願います。これから日本語で書く  際には「です」「なんです」をどんどん使っていきますのでよく読んでください。   
> (sorry, I think I didn’t get this right…) “It is possible to use なんです instead of です to denote a question or a contradiction. In practice it depends which one is better. Please understand that I can’t provide a specific example or a classification. Now です and なんです are becoming more and more common in written Japanese, please read ので instead”? 
> I think I missed the last sentence.

 “I’ll try to use です and なんです as often as I can when I write in Japanese from now on, so please take a closer look at my post.”   

> Quote:  
> 漢字を良く知っている外国人の方はひらがなより漢字を良く使いますが、一般にひらがなで書かれるほうが多い  言葉も少なくないのです。  
> “Even though foreigners who know kanji often use them in place of hiragana, there are a few words that are more often written in hiragana”?

 Right.   

> Quote:  
> 「日本語と英語より、ドイツ語は難しいだと思います。」この文章に関して三箇所指摘したいと思います。後ろ  から順番に行きます。一つ目は、「難しいだと思います」です。「思います」を使わずに直接「難しい」と叙述  する場合は「難しいです」とできますが、ここでは「思います」という述語を使っているので「と」を用いて直  前の形容詞とつなぎます。「難しいと思います」となります。Хотя на русском это предложение все-таки «Я думаю, что немецкий язык – сложно» «немецкий – сложный язык». Тут разницы нет между косвенной речи и сказуемой.  
> То есть, だ было лишнее?  
> BTW:«Я думаю, что немецкий язык – сложно» немного неестественно. Более правильно, "Я думаю, что немецкий язык -- это сложно", или даже "Я думаю, что немецкий язык -- сложный".

 Да. Спасибо за исправление.   

> Quote:  
> もちろんそうなのですが、「日本語や英語」といった場合は、「日本語や英語、その他いくつもある言語の中で  、ドイツ語は比較的難しいほうだと思います」といったようにより広い意味で使うことが出来るといえるのでは  ないでしょうか。  
> “that being so, using日本語や英語, “Compared to Japanese and English, and other language(s), German is more difficult, I think”? 
> I didn’t get the end of the sentence

 Though I only mentioned Japanese and English in saying that I think German is more difficult than Japanese and English, I suppose using 日本語や英語 can widen the meaning and it would mean “Among many languages _including_ Japanese _and_ English, I think German is relatively difficult.”   

> Also, two small questions: 
> -what does “の中で” exactly mean here?

 It's "among". See above.  

> -you wroteドイツ語は比較的難しいほうだと思います 。 Could you have just used 比較的難しいと思いますinstead?

 Sure.   

> I think I can... So, みたい can be only attached to nouns? 
> BTW: in English, you can say “they look alike” and “they look like each other”, but not “they look alike each other”.

 You got it right, and I see I shouldn't use English for giving examples  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG   не могу представлять таких дешевых продуктов...
> Слава Богу, сметана была   Все что кончается на "а"-женский род

 Спасибо.   

> А что люди на фестивале говорили? あの...それは何ですか?変な食べ物ですね?

 「それ」というのは何ですか？  

> MOGさん、あなたは何の音楽を聞こえますか?　ロシアの音楽を聞こえましたか?

 Literally your sentences mean: what music do you hear? Did you hear Russian music?
I suppose you wanted to say: what music do you listen to? Do you listen to Russian music? 
But I’m not sure since you wrote the latter sentence in the past tense. Anyway in Japanese it would be:
あなたはどんな音楽を聴きますか？ロシアの音楽を聴きますか？ 
おもにクラシック音楽を聴きます。ロシア人の作曲家ではスクリャービンやプロコフィエフが好きです。歌も聴  きますが、残念ながらまだ何と歌っているか分からないことが多いです。(but here Lampada gives us great amount of songs with lyrics. It’s just great! Thanks Lampada!  ::  )

----------


## MOG

> laxxyさんーあなたはすしを食べたことがありますか?本人は出来るか?私はしました。それは美味しいで  した。　しかし、いい魚はありませんでした。 
> 漬けるありましただけ
> 			
> 		  お寿司が好きが、自分で作った事がありません。お寿司を作るの器具を持っていますけど...

 お寿司（actually it's phonetic equivalent and original character is お鮨 and derived from 酸し＜酸っぱい）は好きだけれど、自分で作ったこと*は*ありません。お寿司を作る器具*は*持っていますけど。

----------


## laxxy

> お寿司（actually it's phonetic equivalent and original character is お鮨 and derived from 酸し＜酸っぱい）は好きだけれど、自分で作ったこと*は*ありません。お寿司を作る器具*は*持っていますけど。

 ありがとうございます。ところで、「鮨」は、いい漢字ですね！
「寿司」よりきれいとやすいと思います。

----------


## laxxy

> これから日本語で書く際には「です」「なんです」をどんどん使っていきますのでよく読んでくだ  さい。

 あぁ、そうですか。It is so clear now. 私のばか。   

> Though I only mentioned Japanese and English in saying that I think German is more difficult than Japanese and English, I suppose using 日本語や英語 can widen the meaning and it would mean “Among many languages _including_ Japanese _and_ English, I think German is relatively difficult.”

 え、わかりました。どうもありがとう。

----------


## ST

а как рисовать маленькие и большие буквы кстати?  ::   типа таких: あぁ

----------


## MOG

> ありがとうございます。ところで、「鮨」は、いい漢字ですね！
> 「寿司」よりきれいとやすいと思います。

 Looks more beautiful and easy?
「寿司」よりきれいで易しいと思います。

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  А что люди на фестивале говорили? あの...それは何ですか?変な食べ物ですね?   「それ」というのは何ですか？

----------


## MOG

> а как рисовать маленькие и большие буквы кстати?   типа таких: あぁ

 ？ так и можно.  ::

----------


## basurero

ﾃﾞﾊﾟｰﾄ｡ デパート。
You've got to switch it to half-width.  
何を話しますか、あんまりよくわかりますのに、ここで日本語のれんしゅうをしたい。  ::   (is したいpolite?)

----------


## laxxy

> а как рисовать маленькие и большие буквы кстати?   типа таких: あぁ

 la (that's lowercase L) or xa would do (in Windows)

----------


## ST

ぁりlがlとぅ。
今、私はlすごぃ日本ハカですね?　(how to say-cool HAcKeR?)   ::

----------


## MOG

> 何を話しますか、あんまりよくわかりませんが、ここで日本語のれんしゅうをしたいです。   (is したいpolite?)

 れんしゅうをしたいと思います will be more polite.
Thanx for joining us again! But how can you learn so much at the same time? You're learning Russian and Japanese and, your Spanish is already fluent I suppose, you're a student, right? what's your major?

----------


## MOG

> ぁりlがlとぅ。
> 今、私はlすごぃ日本ハッカーですね?　(how to say-cool HAcKeR?)

 Sorry I didn't get it. Thanks laxxy, I didn't know xa can do it.

----------


## basurero

やがて私はだいがくで学びます。　（in a few weeks) 
何を学ぶか、まだきめていません。(I keep changing　them)  ::   
Yeh it's hard but you can never be satisfied with what you know. I used to want to know only one foreign language  :: .  Unfortunately, my Spanish is far from fluent, but sometimes my writing decieves people   ::

----------


## MOG

> やがて私はだいがくで学びます。　（in a few weeks)

 もうすぐ私は大学に入学します。(По-моему «Скоро я поступаю в университет.» звуить лучше. Или もうすぐ大学での勉強が始まります。«Скоро начну учиться в университете.»)
А сколько лет учил японский язык? Ты хорошо пишешь  ::  Так держать!

----------


## basurero

ありがとうございます。  ::   
Я занимался японским около года с половиной тому назад за четыре месяца, а потом бросил его. Во всяком случае, я недавно начал снова учить его. К несчастью, я забыл все иероглифы, которые раньше знал ::  .    ::

----------


## Chuvak

> ありがとうございます。   
> Я занимался японским около полутора лет тому назад в течение четырех месяцев, а потом бросил его. Во всяком случае, я недавно начал снова учить его. К несчастью, я забыл все иероглифы, которые раньше знал .

 How many ieroglifs are there in the Japan language???

----------


## MOG

Perfect!!  ::

----------


## laxxy

もう一つ：  

> ありがとう。私には、そんな言葉はまだちょっと不自然(наверное тут по-русски «неестественное» - это нармальное слово, но по-японски, по-моему, не очень. Его только можно употеблять носители языка, потому что вы учиники языка ещё не знаете естественных употревлении слов. Наверное лучше употреблять 難しい или 分からない)です。「に」または「で」を置きたいのですから。

 なるほど。こいうわけで辞書があまり好きでわありません。(or is there a better way to say “this is why I don’t like dictionaries too much?)  
also, can I say 「それから」 instead of 「こいうわけ」? This latter one I got from a dictionary  ::  is it 「こ言うわけ」? 
でも、この場合に、MOGさんが「…というとより自然だと思います」を書いたから、「不自然」も良いと  思いました。
どんな言葉わいいですか？What I wanted to say is not so much that it is difficult, or that it’s harder to understand (even though it’s true too), but that it “feels wrong”(which is why it’s harder to understand).
Are these correct:
相手の好意どうもありがとうございます
訂正に感謝する
?
Видимо, дело в том что в отличие от "благодарить" или "to thank"  ありがとう не глагол? А что это? Я всегда понимаю такие вещи гораздо быстрее, если мне удается построить на известном мне языке похожую грамматически структуру, даже если она для этого языка не слишком естественна.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  ありがとうございます。   
> Я занимался японским около полутора лет тому назад в течение четырех месяцев, а потом бросил его. Во всяком случае, я недавно начал снова учить его. К несчастью, я забыл все иероглифы, которые раньше знал .      How many ieroglifs are there in the Japan language???

 At first 1900 characters doesn't sound like very many, but then you start to learn them....  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by Chuvak        Originally Posted by basurero  ありがとうございます。   
> Я занимался японским около полутора лет тому назад в течение четырех месяцев, а потом бросил его. Во всяком случае, я недавно начал снова учить его. К несчастью, я забыл все иероглифы, которые раньше знал .      How many ieroglifs are there in the Japan language???   At first 1900 characters doesn't sound like very many, but then you start to learn them....

 I think it's not that bad, for example Heisig's book that I've mentioned works pretty well, for me at least. It definitely has to be better than Chinese  ::

----------


## MOG

> なるほど。こういうわけで辞書があまり好きではありません。(or is there a better way to say “this is why I don’t like dictionaries too much?)  
> also, can I say 「それから」 instead of 「こういうわけ」? This latter one I got from a dictionary  is it 「こう言うわけ」?

 Your sentence is quite natural. No need to change.
I list equivalents which come to my mind just now.
だから
そのため
それゆえ
こういうわけで
このような理由を以って
こういうわけ - 斯ういう訳 (сейчас это не пишется с иероглифом 斯, заодно 斯く читается かく и значение немножко похоже на «как»)
Употреблять それから вместо　こういうわけ – это невозможно. Есть в словаре какие-то примеры?   

> でも、この場合に、MOGさんが「…というとより自然だと思います」を書いたから、「不自然」も良いと  思いました。
> どんな言葉なら/だと/だったら/であればいいですか？What I wanted to say is not so much that it is difficult, or that it’s harder to understand (even though it’s true too), but that it “feels wrong”(which is why it’s harder to understand).

 Да, понимаю. Я имел в виду естественное чувство не для человека, в для языка.
e.g. “Thank you”を直訳すると“感謝する”ですが、日本語では相手に対して直接「感謝する」というのは  不自然です。
「このような表現はまだ私には納得が行きません」というとより良いかと思います。   

> Are these correct: ご好意どうもありがとうございます
> 訂正に感謝する

  

> Видимо, дело в том что в отличие от "благодарить" или "to thank"  ありがとう не глагол? А что это? Я всегда понимаю такие вещи гораздо быстрее, если мне удается построить на известном мне языке похожую грамматически структуру, даже если она для этого языка не слишком естественна.

 Да, это не лгагол. Но русское слово «спасибо» тоже не глагол, а частица, да? Происходна от «спаси бог».
ありがとう – это, если писать иероглифом, то 有り難う. 有り難い – это, буквально, имеет в виду редкость. Это сокрашение из 「有り難く御座います（ありがたくございます）」 или 「有り難く存じます（ありがたくぞんじます）」, если перевёл, то вроде того; я принимаю Ваша доброжелательство, как редкое благо.　А обычно задняя половина падает, так что ありがとう. Ли этот объяснение работает?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Видимо, дело в том что в отличие от "благодарить" или "to thank"  ありがとう не глагол? А что это? Я всегда понимаю такие вещи гораздо быстрее, если мне удается построить на известном мне языке похожую грамматически структуру, даже если она для этого языка не слишком естественна.   Да, это не лгагол. Но русское слово «спасибо» тоже не глагол, а частица, да? Происходит от «спаси бог».

 да, действительно.  

> ありがとう – это, если писать иероглифами , то 有り難う. 有り難い – здесь , буквально, имеется в виду редкость. (твой вариант звучит вроде и грамматически правильно, но немного странно ; я бы не употреблял "имеет в виду" с неодушевлённым субъектом) Это сокрашение из 「有り難く御座います（ありがたくございます）」 или 「有り難く存じます（ありがたくぞんじます）」, если перевёл, то вроде того; я принимаю Вашe доброжелательство, как редкое благо.　А обычно задняя половина выпадает, так что ありがとう. Работает ли это объяснение?

 Да, очень хорошо работает, спасибо!
BTW: imo, "Ли" должно следовать за тем словом, в котором говорящий сомневается: "работает ли это" -- "does it work?", "он ли это сделал" -- "was it him who did it?"; а начинать фразу с "ли" нельзя. Хотя я правила русского языка и не знаю настолько же хорошо, как вы правила японского  ::  но по-моему так.

----------


## MOG

Понятно, спасибо  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Literally your sentences mean: what music do you hear? Did you hear Russian music?
> I suppose you wanted to say: what music do you listen to? Do you listen to Russian music? 
> But I’m not sure since you wrote the latter sentence in the past tense. Anyway in Japanese it would be:
> あなたはどんな音楽を聴きますか？ロシアの音楽を聴きますか？ 
> おもにクラシック音楽を聴きます。ロシア人の作曲家ではスクリャービンやプロコフィエフが好きです。歌も聴  きますが、残念ながらまだ何と歌っているか分からないことが多いです。(but here Lampada gives us great amount of songs with lyrics. It’s just great! Thanks Lampada!  )

 どんなロシアの歌を聴きますか？私は、"Агата Кристи" が好きです。
今、私は時々日本の音楽も聴きます。
二十年前、私の両親と私はモンゴル国で住んでいました。両親は*梶芽衣子*のカセットを持っていました。カセットのラベルは"Японская музыка"でした :: 。 彼女の名前を知りなかったけど、そのカセットをよく聴きました。長い時を経って、私は”K  ill Bill”の映画でその音楽をもう一度聞きました。そして、*梶芽衣子*の名前ついに習いました。(I finally learned her name. наверное, 習う тут не подходит. Может лучше что-нибудь типа 分かって来た? или что-то с 成る?)
それから、時々仕事時演歌の音楽を聞きます。そんな音楽を聞く時、眠いにも気が散るにも成りませんから。(  I get neither sleepy nor distracted).
そして、*陰陽座*やKagrraが好きです。(Как правильнее сказать, Kagrra напоминает мне Helloween? Kagrra はHelloweenみたいです?) 。*陰陽座*は最初にバジリスクのアニメで聞いて好きに成りました。残念ながら、*陰陽座*の歌詞はインターネットでちょっと探し難いです。Kagrraも*陰陽座*も車で聞きます。
(I've put personal names in bold so that it is easier to read for other learners, names always confuse me to no end).

----------


## ST

私はこの梶芽衣子の歌を好きもです。
ヘヘ、私はこの歌を見つけました: http://tfkenkon.com/lyrics/v_op.htm
I have heard this song when i was a schoolboy...very nostalgic feeling  :: 
laxxyさん、あなたはこの音楽を聞こえましたか?　(hope now this hear/listen OK)
MOGさん, it was very interesting about "arigatou" word descent. Do you know descent of some other words? Can you tell me some, if yes?  ::

----------


## laxxy

> 私はこの梶芽衣子の歌を好きもです。

 こんな音楽は「演歌」といいます。私は、*長山洋子*や*香西かおり*も好きです。実に、梶芽衣子は日本であまり有名に見えないです。(そうですか、MOGさん？)
(It seems to me that she's not actually particularly famous in Japan. Is there a better way to say this?)  

> ヘヘ、私はこの歌を見つけました: http://tfkenkon.com/lyrics/v_op.htm
> I have heard this song when i was a schoolboy...very nostalgic feeling 
> laxxyさん、あなたはこの音楽を聞こえましたか?　(hope now this hear/listen OK)

 いいえ、聞きませんでした。アニメも見えません。
Кстати, по-моему, 「あなたは」　тут лучше опустить. 　MOGさんは何と思いますか。

----------


## MOG



----------


## MOG

> 私はこの梶芽衣子の歌も好きです。
> ヘヘ、私はこの歌を見つけました: http://tfkenkon.com/lyrics/v_op.htm
> I have heard this song when i was a schoolboy...very nostalgic feeling 
> laxxyさん、あなたはこの音楽を聞いたことがありますか?　(hope now this hear/listen OK)

 聴く/聞く（聴きます/聞きます） listen
Past tense; 聴いた/聞いた（聴きました/聞きました）
聞こえる/聴こえる （聞こえます/聴こえます）hear
Past tense; 聞こえた/聴こえた（聞こえました/聴こえました）
Have you ever listened to this song?
この歌を聴いたことがありますか。
Did you listen to the song?
この歌を聴きましたか。
I've heard this song before.
私はこの歌を聴いたことがあります。
I used to listen to the song when I was a child.
子供のころこの歌を良く聴いたものでした。   

> MOGさん, it was very interesting about "arigatou" word descent. Do you know descent of some other words? Can you tell me some, if yes?

 I’d like to, but can’t think of anything now. Quite tired today for some reason. Name it, please?

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  私はこの梶芽衣子の歌を好きもです。   こんな音楽は「演歌」といいます。私は、*長山洋子*や*香西かおり*も好きです。実に、梶芽衣子は日本であまり有名に見えないです。(そうですか、MOGさん？)
> (It seems to me that she's not actually particularly famous in Japan. Is there a better way to say this?)

 （実際のところ、長山洋子や香西かおりは日本ではあまり有名でない様な気がします。）
Извини, но я не ориентируюсь к энку. Короче, не знаю. Врать не буду.   

> [quote:3r32a58m]
> ヘヘ、私はこの歌を見つけました: http://tfkenkon.com/lyrics/v_op.htm
> I have heard this song when i was a schoolboy...very nostalgic feeling 
> laxxyさん、あなたはこの音楽を聞こえましたか?　(hope now this hear/listen OK)

 いいえ、聞いたことがありません、アニメも見たことがありません。
Кстати, по-моему, 「あなたは」　тут лучше опустить. 　MOGさんはどう
思いますか。[/quote:3r32a58m]
どちらでも良いと思います。

----------


## laxxy

> (Как правильнее сказать, Kagrra напоминает мне Helloween? Kagrra はHelloweenみたいです?) Kagrraを聞くとハロウィンを思い出します

 Thank you so very much!
just one thing: when I said "напоминает", I meant something more like "it is similar to Helloween", rather than "I recall Helloween every time I hear it". It's a really fine distinction though.

----------


## MOG

すみません、なんかぼーっとしてて、  ::   
Kagrraはハロウィンみたいです、でいいです。

----------


## MOG

http://pelevin.nov.ru/audio/
ところでさっき、友達がこんなの教えてくれました。ペレヴィンは少ししか読んでないんですが  ::  面白いけど速すぎ  ::  何言ってるかわからんやんけ！みたいな
がんばらな  ::

----------


## laxxy

> （実際のところ、長山洋子や香西かおりは日本ではあまり有名でない様な気がします。）
> Извини, но я не ориентируюсь в энке (это, конечно, не русское слово, но по-моему так звучит наиболее естественно. Хотя пуристы, возможно, сказали бы, что надо говорить "в музыке стиля энка" или что-то в этом роде -- но по-моему, это слишком длинно).

 Наверное так -- но эти имена хотя-бы встречаются на соответствующих вебсайтах и т.п., а 梶芽衣子 кроме как в контексте Kill Bill практически нигде не заметно, что в общем и не удивительно -- у нее музыки как раз на одну кассету и есть, как я понимаю. Тем прикольнее что именно ее кассета каким-то образом добралась до нас  ::

----------


## laxxy

> http://pelevin.nov.ru/audio/
> ところでさっき、友達がこんなの教えてくれました。ペレヴィンは少ししか読んでないんですが  面白いけど速すぎ  何言ってるかわからんやんけ！みたいな
> がんばらな

 このサイトをご存知ですか？ http://lib.ru/PELEWIN/
これは私の好きなペレヴィンの物語です： http://lib.ru/PELEWIN/zatvorni.txt

----------


## MOG

Конечно знаю. А ты понял то, что я написал в предыдушем сообщении? Написно на диалекте Кансая, моём родном языке  ::  
関西弁やで、ホンマにわかったん？

----------


## laxxy

> Конечно знаю. А ты понял то, что я написал в предыдушем сообщении? Написно на диалекте Кансая, моём родном языке  
> 関西弁やで、ホンマにわかったん？

 Ну, не знаю уж ホンマに или не ホンマに,  но подумал, что примерно понял  ::   

> http://pelevin.nov.ru/audio/
> ところでさっき、友達がこんなの教えてくれました。ペレヴィンは少ししか読んでないんですが  面白いけど速すぎ  何言ってるかわからんやんけ！みたいな
> がんばらな

 "кстати, недавно друг показал мне эту страничку. Я мало читал Пелевина. Мне интересно, но говорят слишком быстро, и не понятно. I need to try harder to take care of this"?
ところで、MOGさんは、どちらからいらっしゃいましたか？

----------


## ST

а я не понял ничего. пойду, убью себя  :: 
MOGさん、ну например слова こんばんは　и 今日は。 Похоже это начало какого то предложения, типа: этот день-....

----------


## MOG

> "кстати, недавно друг показал мне эту страничку. Я мало читал Пелевина. Мне интересно, но говорят слишком быстро, и не понятно. I need to try harder to take care of this"?
> ところで、MOGさんは、どちらからいらっしゃいましたか？

 Так, правелино. На кансай- бэнном только написал 「何言ってるか分からんやんけ！頑張らな」「関西弁やで、ほんまに分かったん」標準語では「何を言っている  か分からないじゃないか。頑張らないと」「関西弁ですよ、本当に分かったのですか」
Остальные – нормальная разговорная речь.
Я кансаиский мещанин.  ::

----------


## MOG

> а я не понял ничего. пойду, убью себя 
> MOGさん、ну например слова こんばんは　и 今日は。 Похоже это начало какого то предложения, типа: этот день-....

 давай, убьи себя сейчас же  ::  
щоб ты бы вволю страдал, я тебе дам свою любимую кровью ржавую катану  ::   
Начинёшь предложение: этот день?
Это скорее типо: Здоравствуйте, Привет всем.

----------


## ST

どうもありがとう　  ::  
кстати, почему はらきり называется так, а не はらをきり?  
слыщали такой анек?
"вернулся мужик из командировки в Японию, рассказывает: -какая все же культурная страна Япония...гейши, саке, харакири...  ::   А у нас что? бабы, водка, поножовщина   ::   "  
И что, "этот день", и все? Продолжения нет? 
А как сказать по Японски: Are you going? (в -масу форме, present continuos) あなたは行きますか?

----------


## MOG

> どうもありがとう　  
> кстати, почему はらきり называется так, а не はらをきり?

 腹切り – это имя существительное. Выпадает を от фразы 腹を切る, и きる меняется в きり. Это такое правило того, когда простое предложения меняются в имя(фразу) существительное.
Примеры:
つめをきる(остригать ногти) - つめきり(кусачки для ногтей)
人を殺す(убить человека) - 人殺し(убийство（殺人/さつじん）, убийца)
Можно сказать 人殺しをする – совершать убийство.
Извините за грубый пример.  ::    

> слыщали такой анек?
> "вернулся мужик из командировки в Японию, рассказывает: -какая все же культурная страна Япония...гейши, саке, харакири...   А у нас что? бабы, водка, поножовщина    "

 
Харакирах нет в современной Японии... а поножовщина...  ::     

> И что, "этот день", и все? Продолжения нет?

 Какое продолжение? Не понял вопрос, к сожлению. Скажи еще подробнее, что имеешь в виду?  

> А как сказать по Японски: Are you going? (в -масу форме, present continuos) あなたは行きますか?

 “I’m going to ~” is usually translated either as 私は～するつもりです or　私は～します。
Are you going?　（あなたは）行きますか（行くつもりですか）。
Where are you going?　どこへ行くのですか（どこへ行くつもりですか）。
Are you going to Toronto?　トロントへ行きますか（行くつもりですか）。
Are you going to join our club?　私たちのクラブに参加しますか（参加するつもりですか）。

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  "кстати, недавно друг показал мне эту страничку. Я мало читал Пелевина. Мне интересно, но говорят слишком быстро, и не понятно. I need to try harder to take care of this"?
> ところで、MOGさんは、どちらからいらっしゃいましたか？   Так, правелино. На кансай- бэнном только написал 「何言ってるか分からんやんけ！頑張らな」「関西弁やで、ほんまに分かったん」標準語では「何を言っている  か分からないじゃないか。頑張らないと」「関西弁ですよ、本当に分かったのですか」
> Остальные – нормальная разговорная речь

 понятно, спасибо  :: 
ところで、вышеупомянутая 梶芽衣子, наверное, тоже на кансайском выступала -- помнится, у нее часто слышно "...нья ...нья"  ::  надо слова найти.   

> Я кансаиский мещанин.

 А откуда именно?

----------


## ST

cool, now it`s clear. BTW, which dictation do you use, MOG-san, when translating from Russian to Japanese and vice versa?

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  
> И что, "этот день", и все? Продолжения нет?

 Still it’s not clear to me...  ::  
ST-san, excuse me for my poor comprehension but what is dictation?

----------


## MOG

> понятно, спасибо 
> ところで、вышеупомянутая 梶芽衣子, наверное, тоже на кансайском выступала -- помнится, у нее часто слышно "...нья ...нья"  надо слова найти.

 Да, я сам не знаю, но так и писали несколько осакских людей в своих блогах, что у неё очень хорошее произношение и практически без проблемы, хотя обычно токийские люди не могут на кансайском говорить нормально, так как его акцент оригинальное.  ::     

> Я кансаиский мещанин.

  

> А откуда именно?

 Я несколько раз перебирался в зтом районе. Не помню, когда я был малеьким, но насколько помню, около 5 лет жил в Осаке, потом жил в префектуре Хёго, уже больше 11 лет. А почему спрашиваешь?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  понятно, спасибо 
> ところで、вышеупомянутая 梶芽衣子, наверное, тоже на кансайском выступала -- помнится, у нее часто слышно "...нья ...нья"  надо слова найти.   Да, я сам не знаю, но так и писали несколько осакских людей (несколько человек из Осаки/несколько осакских блоггеров, то, как ты написал, конечно, грамматически правильно и 100% понятно, но нетипично для native speakers. でも、ちょっと可愛いです  Правда, хорошего правила мне в голову не приходит. Например, "важных людей" звучит нормально, а "осакских людей" -- нет. "Осакских жителей", хотя звучит и немного коряво, но тоже приемлемо. Еще, наверное, можно сказать "Осакчан"  )в своих блогах, что у неё очень хорошее произношение, практически без проблем, хотя обычно жители Токио не могут на кансайском говорить нормально, так как у них своеобразный акцент.

 Интересно, спасибо. Значит, я угадал  ::   

> [quote:3g5gfprt]Я кансайский мещанин.

  

> А откуда именно?

 Я несколько раз перебирался в зтом районе. Не помню, когда я был малеьким, но насколько помню, около 5 лет жил в Осаке, потом жил в префектуре Хёго, уже больше 11 лет. А почему спрашиваешь?[/quote:3g5gfprt] 
Да в общем просто так, из интереса. А где в Японии тебе больше нравится? За границей бывать не приходилось?

----------


## ST

すみません, MOGさん。 その言は「dictionary」でした。   :: 
Насчет «今日は»、я имел в виду, что может это было начало какого то более длинного приветствия, типа «この日は美しいですね»、а потом сократилось? 
Вот забавная инфа на эту тему   http://netnotes.narod.ru/interest/t8.html  (на русском, правда) 
Кстати, MOGさん,  「さん」это нормальное обращение, да? Просто мне оно нравится…но может есть какие то правила его применения?

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  Да, я сам не знаю, но так и писали несколько осакских людей (несколько человек из Осаки/несколько осакских блоггеров, то, как ты написал, конечно, грамматически правильно и 100% понятно, но нетипично для native speakers. でも、ちょっと可愛いです  Правда, хорошего правила мне в голову не приходит. Например, "важных людей" звучит нормально, а "осакских людей" -- нет. "Осакских жителей", хотя звучит и немного коряво, но тоже приемлемо. Еще, наверное, можно сказать "Осакчан"  )в своих блогах, что у неё очень хорошее произношение, практически без проблем, хотя обычно жители Токио не могут на кансайском говорить нормально, так как у нас своеобразный акцент.     Интересно, спасибо. Значит, я угадал

 Поздравляю  ::   Спасибо за объяснение. Я думаю, что лучше употреблять только обычное прилакательное?   

> Да в общем просто так, из интереса. А где в Японии тебе больше нравится? За границей бывать не приходилось?

 Отару (Хоккайдо) был очень красиво, очень нравился. Но в основном, мне нравится, где я жву. А за границей, то мне нравится Швейцария.
Ты откуда?

----------


## MOG

> すみません, MOGさん。 その単語は「dictionary」でした。  
> Насчет «今日は»、я имел в виду, что может это было начало какого то более длинного приветствия, типа «この日は美しいですね»、а потом сократилось? 
> Вот забавная инфа на эту тему   http://netnotes.narod.ru/interest/t8.html  (на русском, правда) 
> Кстати, MOGさん,  「さん」это нормальное обращение, да? Просто мне оно нравится…но может есть какие то правила его применения?

 Ага, теперь понял!! Прости пожалуйста, что я сам писал, чтобы вы называли какие-нибудь первыми взглядами непонятые слава, а я совсем забыл! Позтому я не понял, о чём ты говоришь.
Да, верно, зто сокрашение от более длинного приветствия, типа 「今日はお日柄もよく...」
А по-русски – «Добрый день», короче и мне более нравится. 
Спасибо за ссылку, интересно. 
Насчёт «сан», конечно это нормальное обращение. Между близкими друзьями можно обращать без «сан». А с иностранцами... так как мы японцы обычно обрашаем на фамилий, нам немножно странно звучат, когда слышу, ну например, «Миша-сан» или «Катя-сан». Но «Михайл-сан» и «Катерина-сан», это по-моему нормальное. 
Я обычно использую обо русско-японснский словарь и японско-русский изд-ва «Кзнкюся», Токио.

----------


## ST

всмысле-бумажный словарь? неудобно же  ::  
хех, нашел японское слово в русском языке. селедь-иваси!   ::

----------


## MOG

Ясно  ::  
Мне удобно, а то не получится.
Бумажный словарь – более толковый. И я уверен, что я не мог учить так быстро без него. Старый хороший способ учёба, по-моему.  ::   
Но чтобы короче проверять, иногда использую, например, яндекс.
По-поводу японско-русского словаря, то не знаю достаточно хорошего, к сожалению.

----------


## MOG

> хех, нашел японское слово в русском языке. сельдь-иваси!

 селедка – 鰊（ニシン）
иваси – 鰯（イワシ）
А вот еще японское слово: икра
иваси – японское происхождение, а икра – я думаю, это русское происхождение. Правда?

----------


## ST

Пишется катаканой? Ну да, наверно. Соленая, с хлебом и маслом...すごいですね~! 
Вот я нашел еще немного забавной инфы на эту тему: http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/ロ&#12471;ア語 
"村"-дерево+дюйм, и "деревня"-тоже дерево. Видимо, это не случайно  ::   
Хм, URL на японском, как так? На русском не бывает  ::

----------


## MOG

В сслочке вижу несколько в России не употреблённых букв. И несколько из них - стараслявянские буквы. Кстати, понимаешь стараславянский язык? Русские все понимают?  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Ясно  
> Мне удобно, а то бы ничего не получилось(не уверен, что ты именно это хотел сказать)
> Бумажный словарь – более толковый. И я уверен, что я не мог учиться так быстро без него. Старый хороший способ учёбы, по-моему.   
> Но когда нужно быстро что-то проверить, иногда использую, например, яндекс.
> По-поводу японско-русского словаря, то не знаю достаточно хорошего, к сожалению.

 Я в основном пользуюсь японско-английскими, я отдельный пост не так давно написал на эту тему.
Кстати: ты где-то упомянул, что интересуешься financial engineering, я несколько лет назад им тоже немного занимался. Вообще, в Японии это, наверное, еще более полезное занятие чем в Америке: я так понимаю, что всякие прикольные инструменты у вас очень популярны, в то время как в Америке есть много ограничений.
По такому поводу, может ты в курсе: ты не знаешь случайно, нет ли в Японии какого-нибудь сайта с которого можно было бы скачать исторические данные по японским акциям и т.п., типа yahoo finance?  (на его японской версии я ничего не нашёл).

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  Ясно  
> Мне удобно, а то бы ничего не получилось(не уверен, что ты именно это хотел сказать)
> Бумажный словарь – более толковый. И я уверен, что я не мог учиться так быстро без него. Старый хороший способ учёбы, по-моему.   
> Но когда нужно быстро что-то проверить, иногда использую, например, яндекс.
> По-поводу японско-русского словаря, то не знаю достаточно хорошего, к сожалению.

 Спасибо. Тут я хотел сказать "It's useful for me and if it wasn't a paper dictionary, it's not satisfying." 
В yahoo finance можно скачать исторические данные по японским акциям.   ::   http://quote.yahoo.co.jp/q?s=998407.O&d=c&k=c4&t=1d

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by MOG  Ясно  
> Мне удобно, а то бы ничего не получилось(не уверен, что ты именно это хотел сказать)
> Бумажный словарь – более толковый. И я уверен, что я не мог учиться так быстро без него. Старый хороший способ учёбы, по-моему.   
> Но когда нужно быстро что-то проверить, иногда использую, например, яндекс.
> По-поводу японско-русского словаря, то не знаю достаточно хорошего, к сожалению.      Спасибо. Тут я хотел сказать "It's useful for me and if it wasn't a paper dictionary, it's not satisfying."

 Тогда, наверное, проще всего "мне с бумажным удобнее, другие меня не устраивают".  

> В yahoo finance можно скачать исторические данные по японским акциям.    http://quote.yahoo.co.jp/q?s=998407.O&d=c&k=c4&t=1d

 Нашёл, спасибо!! Ну они, блин, и спрятали ссылку  :: 
Правда, в .csv оно, похоже, не позволяет скачивать. Ну да ладно, это уже мелочи.

----------


## laxxy

Кстати, а что такое 信用残 и 買残 ? 出来高, как я понимаю, это trading volume...

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by MOG  Ясно  
> Мне удобно, а то бы ничего не получилось(не уверен, что ты именно это хотел сказать)
> Бумажный словарь – более толковый. И я уверен, что я не мог учиться так быстро без него. Старый хороший способ учёбы, по-моему.   
> Но когда нужно быстро что-то проверить, иногда использую, например, яндекс.
> По-поводу японско-русского словаря, то не знаю достаточно хорошего, к сожалению.      Спасибо. Тут я хотел сказать "It's useful for me and if it wasn't a paper dictionary, it's not satisfying."   Тогда, наверное, проще всего "мне с бумажным удобнее, другие меня не устраивают".

 Спасибо  ::    

> В yahoo finance можно скачать исторические данные по японским акциям.    http://quote.yahoo.co.jp/q?s=998407.O&d=c&k=c4&t=1d   Нашёл, спасибо!! Ну они, блин, и спрятали ссылку 
> Правда, в .csv оно, похоже, не позволяет скачивать. Ну да ладно, это уже мелочи.

 Да нет, позволяет.   

> Кстати, а что такое 信用残 и 買残 ? 出来高, как я понимаю, это trading volume...

 Да, 出来高 - это volume, а 信用残 и 買残 и по-английски и по-русски не знаю, извини  ::   правда, я не знаю английский и русский... есть книги(словари) по этому поводу, но у меня нет, просто не купил. Немножко учиться надо..

----------


## laxxy

> Правда, в .csv оно, похоже, не позволяет скачивать. Ну да ладно, это уже мелочи.

 どうもすみません…どこで？
Куда жать надо, не подскажешь? (Извини, что пристаю со своими дурацкими вопросами).  

> Кстати, а что такое 信用残 и 買残 ? 出来高, как я понимаю, это trading volume...

 どうもありがとうございます。
私はもう　alc.co.jp で見つけました。Что-то связанное с margin transactions (не знаю как по-русски), я правда не совсем понял, что именно и чем 信用残 и 買残 друг от друга отличаются, но меня они сейчас не особо интересуют.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  Правда, в .csv оно, похоже, не позволяет скачивать. Ну да ладно, это уже мелочи.   Да нет, позволяет.
> 			
> 		  どうもすみません…どこで？
> Куда жать надо, не подскажешь? (Извини, что пристаю со своими дурацкими вопросами).

 Ну, везде, наверное. А вот сюда, например. Пожалуй, я не правелино понял вопрос. Извини.  ::   http://money.www.infoseek.co.jp/MnStock/lsearch/   

> どうもありがとうございます。
> 私はもう　alc.co.jp で見つけました。Что-то связанное с margin transactions (не знаю как по-русски), я правда не совсем понял, что именно и чем 信用残 и 買残 друг от друга отличаются, но меня они сейчас не особо интересуют.

 Ну что, в русском языке ещё нет слов связанные с акции? 
alc не переводит 信用残 и 買残  ::

----------


## ST

> В сслочке вижу несколько в России не употреблённых букв. И несколько из них - стараслявянские буквы. Кстати, понимаешь стараславянский язык? Русские все понимают?

 Я процентов на 70 понимаю, наверно.
Вот, смотри: http://www.pisatel.org/old/slovo01.htm 
Некоторые слова почти как современные: серымъ вълкомъ по земли=серым волком по земле.
А у некоторых по корню догадатся можно: аще кому хотяше песнь творити=аще(?) кому хотел(хочет?) песню творить(делать). 
С орфографией тоже самое вообщем. Многие буквы остались прежние, некоторые я где то видел как читаются, некоторые не понятные но и без них смысл ясен. 
А вообще мне с ним сталкиватся практически не приходилось. Библию как то пробовал читать на старославянском, да еще где то видел, и все.  ::  
ラーックシーさん、あなたはアメリカにいますか? 
Кто нибудь может мне объяснить, в чем разница между 家に　и 家の中に?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy            Originally Posted by MOG  Правда, в .csv оно, похоже, не позволяет скачивать. Ну да ладно, это уже мелочи.   Да нет, позволяет.
> 			
> 		  どうもすみません…どこで？
> Куда жать надо, не подскажешь? (Извини, что пристаю со своими дурацкими вопросами).   Ну, везде, наверное. А вот сюда, например. Пожалуй, я не правильно понял вопрос. Извини.

 Я имею в виду, что на finance.yahoo.com есть линк для того, чтобы скачать данные в формате .csv.
вот тут он внизу: http://finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=WFR
называется "Download to Spreadsheet".
а на японском сайте, к примеру тут: http://table.yahoo.co.jp/t?s=998407.o&g=d
я аналогичной ссылки не нашёл.   

> http://money.www.infoseek.co.jp/MnStock/lsearch/

 Спасибо, посмотрю. Мне еще Рейтерс нравится -- там можно смотреть графики и статистику во многих местах, например можно на одном графике сравнивать динамику цен на разных биржах  ::  Вот, например тyт
но исторических данных там, по моему, нет  ::   

> どうもありがとうございます。
> 私はもう　alc.co.jp で見つけました。Что-то связанное с margin transactions (не знаю как по-русски), я правда не совсем понял, что именно и чем 信用残 и 買残 друг от друга отличаются, но меня они сейчас не особо интересуют.

 Слова-то, конечно, есть, просто я их не знаю  ::  Я в Америке сейчас живу.  

> alc не переводит 信用残 и 買残

 А мне перевёл... Ну, не то, чтобы совсем перевел  :: , но:  

> *    信用残
>             balance (of a stock) bought on margin // balance of margin transaction // debit balance

 и  

> *    買残り
>             margin balance

 , но в целом про что речь идёт, понятно.

----------


## MOG

> Некоторые слова почти как современные: серымъ вълкомъ по земли=серым волком по земле.
> А у некоторых по корню догадатся можно: аще кому хотяше песнь творити=аще(?) кому хотел(хочет?) песню творить(делать). 
> С орфографией тоже самое вообщем. Многие буквы остались прежние, некоторые я где то видел как читаются, некоторые не понятные но и без них смысл ясен. 
> А вообще мне с ним сталкиватся практически не приходилось. Библию как то пробовал читать на старославянском, да еще где то видел, и все.

 Спасибочки. Я тоже так и думал, что он не так отличается от современного русского языка. Ну да, кроме Библий не знаю, где он используется. Только я его хорошенько не понял, так что мне хотелось бы узнать, как русские читают.    

> ラーックシーさん、あなたはアメリカにいますか?

   ::   Длинно-гласный и ассимилированный двойной согласный не бывают одновременно. Поэтому я думаю, его по-японски лучше называть ラクシーさん  ::    

> Кто нибудь может мне объяснить, в чем разница между 家に　и 家の中に?

 100% однаково. Всегда взаимозаменяемы  ::

----------


## MOG

> Я имею в виду, что на finance.yahoo.com есть линк для того, чтобы скачать данные в формате .csv.
> вот тут он внизу: http://finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=WFR
> называется "Download to Spreadsheet".
> а на японском сайте, к примеру тут: http://table.yahoo.co.jp/t?s=998407.o&g=d
> я аналогичной ссылки не нашёл.

 Ага, там прямо можно скачивать :P 
Вот не знал... но по-японски формат-то csv... поэтому можно копировать..   

> alc не переводит 信用残 и 買残    А мне перевёл... Ну, не то, чтобы совсем перевел , но:       Originally Posted by alc.co.jp      *    信用残
>             balance (of a stock) bought on margin // balance of margin transaction // debit balance    и       Originally Posted by alc.co.jp      *    買残り
>             margin balance    , но в целом про что речь идёт, понятно.

 Понятно, я не нравлюсь alc  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Я имею в виду, что на finance.yahoo.com есть линк для того, чтобы скачать данные в формате .csv.
> вот тут он внизу: http://finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=WFR
> называется "Download to Spreadsheet".
> а на японском сайте, к примеру тут: http://table.yahoo.co.jp/t?s=998407.o&g=d
> я аналогичной ссылки не нашёл.   Ага, там прямо можно скачивать :P 
> Вот не знал... но по-японски формат-то csv... поэтому можно копировать..

 Да, конечно, copy/paste можно. Просто если ежедневные данные, да за несколько лет, оно его на много страниц разбивает -- неудобно.

----------


## MOG

Правда, неудобно. А кстати, ты теперь ф.и. бросил? Почему?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by ST  Некоторые слова почти как современные: серымъ вълкомъ по земли=серым волком по земле.
> А у некоторых по корню догадатся можно: аще кому хотяше песнь творити=аще(?) кому хотел(хочет?) песню творить(делать). 
> С орфографией тоже самое вообщем. Многие буквы остались прежние, некоторые я где то видел как читаются, некоторые не понятные но и без них смысл ясен. 
> А вообще мне с ним сталкиватся практически не приходилось. Библию как то пробовал читать на старославянском, да еще где то видел, и все.    Спасибочки. Я тоже так и думал, что он не так отличается от современного русского языка. Ну да, кроме Библий не знаю, где он используется. Только я его не слишком хорошо понял, так что мне хотелось бы узнать, как русские читают.

 Я на самом деле не совсем уверен в этом. Я не специалист, но по-моему долгое время многие сомневались в аутентичности "Слова о полку". Другие тексты того периода на страничке по ссылке даны в переводе, а не просто в транскрипции. Но в принципе, да, древнерусский довольно понятен. Кстати, церковнославянский и древнерусский-- это, по-моему, разные языки. Русский язык до 1917 г. использовал тот же (или почти тот же, не уверен) алфавит, что и церковнославянский, кстати. 
На самом деле, многие славянские языки до сих пор похожи друг на друга -- я с Украины, так что знаю русский и украинский, и поэтому понимаю, например, польский, даже не смотря на то, что я его никогда не учил (написанный практически на 100%, на слух немного труднее -- нужно к нему привыкнуть, и сильно зависит от того кто именно говорит, у них тоже есть немного разные диалекты). Белорусский тоже легко понять, болгарский тоже можно. Словацкий и особенно чешский труднее, но когда читаешь газету, во многих заметках понятно процентов 85-90. 
С другими я мало не сталкивался, но южнославянские типа сербского, хорватского и т.п. по-моему довольно сильно отличаются, их относительно тяжело понять.
Тем, кто знает только один язык, правда, не так просто. И от человека зависит. Многие (хотя и не все) русские из России proper не понимают даже украинского.
Что же касается алфавита на страничке в японской википедии, то там, похоже, смесь всех букв из всех языков, использующих кириллицу -- есть и церковнославянские, и сербские, и украинские.

----------


## laxxy

> Правда, неудобно. А кстати, ты теперь ф.и. бросил? Почему?

 実に、私は大学院生です。その時、私の先生はシカゴの会社と一緒にプロジェクトがありました。
今は、ほとんど他に話題を勉強します。でも、その仕事した事や二つのクラスを取った事から、まだちょっと分  かります。
(what is the more natural way to say something like "having done that, I know a little about it")
ことによると、再びFIの仕事をしましょう。

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by ST  Некоторые слова почти как современные: серымъ вълкомъ по земли=серым волком по земле.
> А у некоторых по корню догадатся можно: аще кому хотяше песнь творити=аще(?) кому хотел(хочет?) песню творить(делать). 
> С орфографией тоже самое вообщем. Многие буквы остались прежние, некоторые я где то видел как читаются, некоторые не понятные но и без них смысл ясен. 
> А вообще мне с ним сталкиватся практически не приходилось. Библию как то пробовал читать на старославянском, да еще где то видел, и все.    Спасибочки. Я тоже так и думал, что он не так отличается от современного русского языка. Ну да, кроме Библий не знаю, где он используется. Только я его не слишком хорошо понял, так что мне хотелось бы узнать, как русские читают.   Я на самом деле не совсем уверен в этом. Я не специалист, но по-моему долгое время многие сомневались в аутентичности "Слова о полку". Другие тексты того периода на страничке по ссылке даны в переводе, а не просто в транскрипции. Но в принципе, да, древнерусский довольно понятен. Кстати, церковнославянский и древнерусский-- это, по-моему, разные языки. Русский язык до 1917 г. использовал тот же (или почти тот же, не уверен) алфавит, что и церковнославянский, кстати.

 Дякую, laxxy  ::     

> На самом деле, многие славянские языки до сих пор похожи друг на друга -- я с Украины, так что знаю русский и украинский, и поэтому понимаю, например, польский, даже не смотря на то, что я его никогда не учил (написанный практически на 100%, на слух немного труднее -- нужно к нему привыкнуть, и сильно зависит от того кто именно говорит, у них тоже есть немного разные диалекты). Белорусский тоже легко понять, болгарский тоже можно. Словацкий и особенно чешский труднее, но когда читаешь газету, во многих заметках понятно процентов 85-90. 
> С другими я мало не сталкивался, но южнославянские типа сербского, хорватского и т.п. по-моему довольно сильно отличаются, их относительно тяжело понять.
> Тем, кто знает только один язык, правда, не так просто. И от человека зависит. Многие (хотя и не все) русские из России proper не понимают даже украинского.

 Спасибо. Моя знакомая украинка раньше мне говорила почти то же самое. Она же сказала, что украинский язык, так как Украина делает свою границу с Белоруси и с Польшей , более похож и на эти языки, чем русский. Одна моя знакомоя болгарка, хотя она не может говорит на русском, понимает его неплохо. А более удивительно, между прочим, что она говорит замечательно хорошо на кансайском диалекте, не говоря уже на стандартном японском. Но вообще каисайбэн не так отличается от токийского диалекта(стандартный японский).   

> Что же касается алфавита на страничке в японской википедии, то там, похоже, смесь всех букв из всех языков, использующих кириллицу -- есть и церковнославянские, и сербские, и украинские.

 Да, и татарский, и монголский. Потому что это – страница кириллицы.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  Правда, неудобно. А кстати, ты теперь ф.и. бросил? Почему?   実は、私は大学院生です。その時、私の先生はシカゴの会社と一緒にプロジェクトがありました。
> 今は、ほとんど他のテーマを勉強します。でも、その仕事した事や二つのクラスを取った事から、まだちょっと分かります。
> (what is the more natural way to say something like "having done that, I know a little about it")
> ことによると、再び金融工学の仕事をするかもしれません。

 特に手を加える必要はないと思います。十分自然ですよ。敢えて言うなら、「その仕事をしたり、二つのクラス  を取っていた経験から」ということも出来る、といったところでしょうか。 
確かに今金融工学を勉強していれば将来的にもよい仕事が得られるなど様々なメリットがありますが、他の分野  への関心がより強いので、おそらく僕は金融工学の勉強を長く続けることはないと思います。

----------

